# Garmin 305 with HRM and Cadence



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

Does anyone have one? Can you offer a review? Are these things heavy? Thanks.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Not at all.....*

I think they're about 70gr. or so....
so just skip the BigMac each day.


----------



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

I wish. I haven't had a Big Mac in probably twenty years . Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I use one on my sub 13lb bike


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

There are several threads here on the Garmin and I use the Forerunner 305. Here is a link:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88854


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have one and like it mucho! Swap it between my bikes, wheels and even use it in my auto sometimes. As far as bike computers go, it is one of the best and has some very useful features...I especially like the 'position-sensitive' lap timer..You can enter a lap marker and every time you pass that spot, it will start another lap (while keeping going on your whole ride) Very hand for crits. Good software also, called the Training Center, comes with the unit and seems to be enough for me..Dependable, rechargeable and portable. Get a 12v charger adapter for your auto. Not heavy, really and no wires or wheel sizing involved.
Best instrument I've found so far for daily use.
Don Hanson


----------



## Kalukis (Jan 13, 2005)

*Forerunner 305 Rocks!*

I've had one since Xmas - way cool.

I signe up for the motionbased.com service as well. you can "fly" over your route via Google Maps--probably not useful but very, very fun.


----------

